# BB Shooter Help



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey All,

I saw were there is a challenge about shooting 10 pennies with a bb shooter. I thought that was the coolest thing, problem is I dont have a bb shooter. So I melted some HDPE and cut one out. I finished it pretty much (pic below) but now I realize I don't know what pouch to use. I have some templates I printed out here, but the ones I have seen awfully large for a little bb shooting pouch. Does anyone know of a good bb shooting pouch template?...or even a simple length by high measurment they can give me for a bb pouch? Also I was planning on banding it up with 1/2" TBG...does that sound about right for a bb shooter or should I go a bit larger 5/8" or smaller say 3/8"?

Thanks for the help all!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi!!!

This thread of mine might give you any help about band lengths and pouches for BB's

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29182-oak-bb-shooter-bicho/

Cheers ...Q


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

I use 1/4" TBG and Rayshot's magnetic pouches, which are great. I think Ray might be using a stronger band setup - wider than 1/4". 
Felix


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

I prefer a smaller pouch for bb's; 3/8" X 2".


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice job! Everything is scaled down a bit for.177. Personally I find .177 just a bit erratic (perhaps there lies the challenge). I prefer 1/4 bb's they are completely round and a bit easier to handle. Enjoy the shooter!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Eshot sells some really nice small pouches for BB's. You may also want to investigate some lighter strengths of Theraband such as silver, black, blue, green and even yellow all have great properties for BB shooting. I find a width around 1/2 works well but you can certainly get creative with different tapered dimensions. Good looking shooter btw.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks all for the replies! I guess I'll just do as mentioned and scale everything down and experiment a bit (that's half the fun anyway!). I'll start with what HMIB gave as dimentions.

I already have TBG and shoot with 1/4" steel now. I just love the idea of a little bb shooter. I guess mainly because they shoot straighter (compared to rocks) yet they are cheap enough to just shoot for fun and not worry about a catch box. Also I never did cut any bands or pouch yesterday (Cowboys game...with beer meant end to my productivity for the day) but I did take 3/4" bands and regular pouch off another ss I have and mounted it to this tiny one just to see...and man was I impressed!!! That little slinger can almost fit in the palm of my hand but it shoots just as powerful and accurate as any of my other larger ones! Now I have to make another one!!! One for a bb shooter and another with the larger bands as my EDC.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

For pouch I use a lite supple(soft) leather..cut 1/2" x 2 1/4".....as to a bands set I use .030 Latex single cut 1/2" straight....My active is 6" from fork to pouch tie

With this set up..let's just say it hauls the mail...super quick....Blows a hole right thru a soda pop can....Now you have to understand I only have 20 feet to work with for shooting......Best to you my friend~May your ammo flt straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks oldmiser, Guess I shouldn't have been so lazy and just re-read the bb king post. You gave some pretty good info for bands and pouches to use when shooting bb's!


----------



## Scarface48 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Urban,

I've been playing around with BB shooters the last month or so. My PFS uses TBG, 5/8 in by 5 inches between the pouch and fork. The pouch is 2 x 3/4. I made a jig using acorn nuts on the male side and about a 1/4 inch hole on the other side. I wet my pouches and set a declivity in each pouch to keep the BB in place.

My Chalice uses TBS in 1/2 inch by 7, with the same pouch as above.

Both shooters are no tie setups, so I'm unsure if they are through the forks or OTT.

Both work well. I think that I got better success by shortening the bands. If they are too long, I think they get in the way of the BB. The .177s shoot quite far and with reasonable accuracy. My wife shot with me and was getting to within 1 foot at about 40 yards.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Metro has some nice BB pouch & band set-up's on his shop site... Some of the vendors have just what is needed...Worth a look!!! :thumbsup:


----------

